# Bounce Board Training???



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

why wouldn't it be a good tool, isn't that exactly what it's for?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

thugit said:


> why wouldn't it be a good tool, isn't that exactly what it's for?


Me and my kids are new to this sport, that is why I was asking for opinions/advice on this.

-Slyder


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It will be mostly good for learning grabs and overall awareness in the air. It will help you with counting and watching your spin. It won't help you make that spin on a snowboard since there is no replication of the edges of a snowboard. The vast majority of whether or not you can do a trick is how you leave the snow. The tramp does nothing for that. Still tons of fun to use though. The one I made is plywood wrapped in foam and duct tape with real bindings on it. It comes out to about the same weight as a real snowboard set-up.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks Jonh Doe, 
those points all make sense and kinda what I was thinking as well. I was mainly looking for a good time with my boys it could help us with our grabs since we are not quite at the spinning point. I have tried spins and will keep trying, the boys are working their grabs mainly. Your point of orientation in the air on spins off the tramp is a great point too. 

I found this board designed for tramps, but it is way expensive $220, cool but to much.
























-Slyder


----------

